
OMG Myspace api omg!!! (reasons why myspace api will not happen) - bootload
http://www.digitalsoap.com/blog/2006/08/16/omg-myspace-api-omg/
======
Tichy
""friend" generators would become a lot more advanced"

There are friend generators? That's amazing...

